

Startup wants to acquire WebEx for $1 - techinsidr
http://www.salescrunch.com/webex_to_be_acquired_by_salescrunch_for_1

======
marcusf
It's an amusing post but if Cisco reads this: Please bite! After having spent
hundreds of hours in WebEx conferences, I would kill to be able to use
anything better (alas corporate mandates against it for conversations > 2
people). The key feature of WebEx seems to be the unique Shoe Filter, that
makes everybody sound like they're mumbling muffled through their shoe, from
several meters away.

I'm not belittling the complexity in what they do, but others do it better.
And I would kill to be able to user others.

~~~
enterprisey
The crazy thing here is that Salescrunch really does an awful job of what
Webex does primarily: Screensharing.

Salescrunch's screensharing is awful to the point of not being useful. I think
this whole PR stunt show just how little Salescrunch understands about the
market that Webex is so entrenched in.

It is a classic scenario of a startup not understanding where they are
creating value. I suspect that is why Salescrunch seems to have such terrible
conversion rates (deduced based on their recent pricing shift).

Webex does suck, but if you are going to start swinging your d!#& around you
should at least have something comparable to offer.

Last thing: Salescrunch does require a plugin. They keep saying they don't,
but I tried it and they do. It's a Java app you have to download and it
executes client side.

------
swombat
Sorry, but that's way too far into linkbait territory. Take it easy, folks.

(flagged)

